# Angeln an der marokkanischen Atlantikküste



## krösus (21. Dezember 2008)

Es geht für 6 Wochen nach Marokko.:vik:

*Hat wer die atlantikküste bis Sid Ifni bereist und kann mir mehr sagen, insbesondere zu Hakengrössen/ Vorfächern zu den entsprechenden Zielfischen?*


Ich war schon mehrmals unterwegs zum Surfen an der marokkanischen Atlantikküste. Das erste mal hatte ich gar keine Angel dabei und hab mich dementsprechend geärgert, als ich sah was die Locals dort herausziehen. Beim zweiten mal hatte ich immerhin eine Schnur und einen Haken, mit dem ich ein paar Brassen und Äschen nachstellen konnte. Aber da ist ganz sicher mehr zu holen...

Man sieht die Angler dort fette Brassen (insbes. Geißbrassen, Silberbrasse, Rotbrassen, Goldbrassen) herusholen oder Kinder mit selbstgebauten Bambusstippruten Äschen, Barben und Doraden jagen. Tintenfischeschwärme kommen bisweilen direkt an die felsigen Küste heran und müssen dann nur noch herausgezogen werden. Delikate Möuränen werden nachts von geduldigen und erfahrenen Anglern angelandet. Je nach Saison und Region werden Stöcker oder Mittelmeermakrelen befischt die sich z.t sehr nahe an Küste bewegen. Auch  Seehechte oder Platfische wie Flunder sind Zielfische an den Küsten Marokkos. Bisweilen geht im Norden auch mal ein Franzosendorsch an die Angel.

Wirklich geduldige Kenner gehen an den entsprechenden Stellen auf Drachenköpfe, Zackenbarsche oder Petersfische.

Die marokkanischen Fischer ziehen nachts Langusten an den felsigen Klippen in selbst gebastelten Drahtgeflechten aus dem Wasser, wobei etwaige kleinere Krabbenbeifänge gerne als Köder Verwendung finden. Man sieht Spinnfischer die in der (heftigen) Brandung an den langen Sandstränden, bei auflaufender Flut entlang waten und Wolfsbarsche und "kleinere" Adlerfische herausziehen. In den fischreichen gewässern vor Marokko ziehen regelmäig Blauwale, Killerwale, verschieden Hai und Delphinarten vorbei. Es gibt dort Seeaale, Thunfische, Bonitos, grössere Schwärme von Sardinen, Sardellen, Makreelen vorbei. Wale, Delfine und kleinere Haiarten sind in einigen Buchten regelmäßige Gäste.


Weiter als bis Sid Ifni fahre ich diesmal nicht und in der Westsahra ist zwar der wirklich krasse Fischreichtum, aber dort sind die Zielfische auch nochmal andere. 

Ich werde hier wenn ich wieder da bin, hier detailliert berichten, an welchen Orten die Locals mit welchen Methoden auf welchen Fische angeln usw... Leider findet man detailierte Angelreiseführer für Marokko bisher nicht und auch im internet sind nur wenig wirklich gute Tipps zu finden. Vielleicht kann dieser Thread ein weing dazu Beitragen infos zu Marokkos Atlantikküste zusammenzutragen.  

Insbesondere für Tipps was konkrte Methoden, Angelhaken (-grössen)  und detaillierte Bauanleitungen für  Vorfächer  angeht, wäre ich dankbar!!! 

Experten aus der Algarve swind hier sicher auch gefragt, denn in Nordmarokko und der Algarve sind viele Fische bekanntlich die selben...


----------



## zulu (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der marokkanischen Atlantikküste*

viele gute infos gibt es bei

hassan-peche.com


----------



## krösus (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der marokkanischen Atlantikküste*

Danke dir. sehr hilfreicher link, wenn man französisch kann oder es lernen will. letzeres trifft zumindest für mich zu...

Wie siehts konkret mit Adlerfischen beim  Brandungsangeln aus? Wie fängt man die am besten?


----------



## Antitrax (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der marokkanischen Atlantikküste*

Ich kann Krösus nur zustimmen.
Der Atlantik vor Marokko ist ne echte Schatztruhe, egal auf welche Art man gerne angelt #6

Hier ein kleiner Bericht aus Agadir:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221684

Gruß


----------

